# Behold my 06' Sarthe



## leggeca (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh my, oh my, its everything I dreamed it would be. My LBS told me it would be here at the end of October, so it was a little late, but soooo worth it. It came on Veterans Day and I have ridden it twice since then. I'll post a full review when I have more miles on it, but just let me say what a smooth riding and handling machine this is. I was worried the steel would be heavy, but it feels lighter than my 90' Trek 2300 it is replacing. Climbs like a dream with no flex in the TruVativ GXP bottom bracked. I spec'd it with Ultegra Pedals, Michelin Carbon tires (love the yellow stripe) and a flight deck for good measure. I averaged 1 mph faster than on my old bike on the same route, although this could be explained by me feeling like I am Greg Lemond on such a cool ride. I asked on this forum a few months ago opinions on buying the Sarthe vs. the Croix de Fer or Tourmalet. I got some gread advice and I'm glad I saved the extra couple of hundred for the Sarthe for all the great upgrades which i could never buy for the 200 or so difference in price. I love the Ultegra components so far and the Bonti Race wheels as well. I think the motorists think I'm nuts for the constant grin I have while riding this bike.


----------



## leggeca (Jun 24, 2005)

*here's the pic*

Whoops, I forgot to upload the picture. Here it is...


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

And you're going to like it more and more. LeMond makes fine bikes. I'm curious about the Bontrager crankset and TruVativ bottom bracket compared to the Shimano Ultegra versions.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Great Bike leggeca!

I have the 05 version- its my creamsicle.

I thought I would have been happy with the Criox de Fer, but the Orange screamed "buy me". The drivetrain differances didn't bother me, but at clydesdale weight- the wheels could be an issue(I weigh 220 lbs).

As I researched the wheel differences- the Sarthe's became the decision point for me, and I am glad I spent the additional $$$ for it.

Enjoy the Ride
Chris


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

reidcc said:


> I thought I would have been happy with the Criox de Fer, but the Orange screamed "buy me". The drivetrain differances didn't bother me, but at clydesdale weight- the wheels could be an issue(I weigh 220 lbs).


I ride a '99 Zurich which is sort of the linear ancestor of the Sarthe (before the Zurich went to a steel/carbon frame). Admittedly they're not the same, but I've ridden the thing when I weighed as much as 250 (I'm now down to 215 and dropping) and they have been rock solid. I've never even had them trued. If the Bonnies are as good, you sure won't have any problem.


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Sweet Sarthe*

The Sarthe is a sweet bike I almost bought one but upped the anti to a 5.5 Madone. The Sarthe has a way better spec than the Croix de fer, for a few bucks more. I just don't like the color scheme much. I built a real cheap $650 Lemond today, the name escapes me but it was black with deep blue panels. A beautiful looking bike with real low end components and a brick. If only the Sarthe had that color scheme. I'm sure some people really like the black and yellow, maybe they have not figured out bees like yellow, BEEWARE


----------



## leggeca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mattman said:


> The Sarthe is a sweet bike I almost bought one but upped the anti to a 5.5 Madone. The Sarthe has a way better spec than the Croix de fer, for a few bucks more. I just don't like the color scheme much. I built a real cheap $650 Lemond today, the name escapes me but it was black with deep blue panels. A beautiful looking bike with real low end components and a brick. If only the Sarthe had that color scheme. I'm sure some people really like the black and yellow, maybe they have not figured out bees like yellow, BEEWARE


Oh snap! I hate bees! I didn't like the color scheme all that much at first either. I loved the blue and yellow color scheme of the 05 croix de fer. I almost bought one, but the LBS that had it was $100 over msrp and would not come off the price of an O5'. I really couldn't believe it...so I ordered the Sarthe from another shop, and am glad for the upgraded components. Hard to ride Steeler colors though, when I'm a Chargers' fan.  The black has a sprarkle in the paint that looks cool in the sunlight. It really has a nice finish, though I agree, a better color scheme, or at least more than one choice, would be nice.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

At least the Bee combination isn't as unconventional as the 2005 Creamsicle edition. This is my 2005 Sarthe with 10 sp Campy


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Jan 22, 2006)

*Just got an '05 this morning...*

I just got home from buying an '05. I'm totally new to road biking, but have mountain biked for years. The Sarthe was the only bike I rode with Campy, and I'd never ridden any road bike before a month ago. The shifting is a little weird, but the position on the hoods was much more comfortable than the Shimano stuff I'd tried. Even though the Croix de Fer was more in my target price range, I dedided to go with the Sarthe because of the hood comfort (and that color!).

I won't bother posting a pic, since it's stock and looks just like the website's. 

The saddle seems like a place they saved money though. I might have to dump that. I'll have to see after I get a few miles under my belt.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Stmpjmpr said:


> I just got home from buying an '05. I'm totally new to road biking, but have mountain biked for years. The Sarthe was the only bike I rode with Campy, and I'd never ridden any road bike before a month ago. The shifting is a little weird, but the position on the hoods was much more comfortable than the Shimano stuff I'd tried. Even though the Croix de Fer was more in my target price range, I dedided to go with the Sarthe because of the hood comfort (and that color!).
> 
> I won't bother posting a pic, since it's stock and looks just like the website's.
> 
> The saddle seems like a place they saved money though. I might have to dump that. I'll have to see after I get a few miles under my belt.


Post a pic anyway, even if it looks like the brochure. Often private pics bring out certain nuances that aren't evident in the brochure.


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Jan 22, 2006)

*Here you go...*

I got a short 10 mile ride in yesterday to try it out. Feels great so far!


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice bike. Thanks for sharing. A home pic just seems so much more real than a catalogue pic. Congratulations!


----------

